# Bio Spira???



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

I am setting up a new tank and I was reading on some posts that when people set up new tanks to cycle they use Bio Spilo as well as Stress Zyme. Can anyone tell me where I can pick some of it up and how much it costs? I have went to 2 LFS's and they don't know what the hell I am talking about. Thanks!!!


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Sorry for the misspelling. I meant Bio Spira. Thanks!


----------



## James Blake (May 18, 2005)

they only make a certain ammount each batch so its hard to get your hands on sometimes.... the only problem is that they are live bacteria culture and therefore will die if not kept at the proper temp or if kept for too long without oxygen. if you're in a rush to cycle the tank get filter media from an established tank. or read my post in the injury forum called new tank syndrome


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

I got my bio-spira from the lfs. They had it in a refrigerator








Try another fish store


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Piraya33 said:


> Sorry for the misspelling. I meant Bio Spira. Thanks!
> [snapback]1064031[/snapback]​


Topic Title changed


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

BS works better with small less messy eaters then Ps. I always have nitrites a week later or so. I would do a Fishless/BS combo and your tank will be set.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Petco has it , But you have to specifically ask for it , they keep it in the office in the front in a refrigerator . 
Just pick up some last week .........$17.99 for 3 ounces ...


----------



## rtbguy782 (May 24, 2005)

how many gallons dose 3 oz treat?


----------



## aqualife (Sep 4, 2003)

I've always ordered Bio-Spira from Bernie(FishStoreTN). I have used it 
many times and it always worked for me.

http://www.fishstoretn.com/bio_spira.html


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I used bio spira for the last tank that I set up and it took a month to fully cycle. I suppose it could have been a bag bag of it or something, but I was overall very disappointed in spending 25$ for nothing.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

rtbguy782 said:


> how many gallons dose 3 oz treat?
> [snapback]1065303[/snapback]​


90 gallons


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

aqualife said:


> I've always ordered Bio-Spira from Bernie(FishStoreTN). I have used it
> many times and it always worked for me.
> 
> http://www.fishstoretn.com/bio_spira.html
> [snapback]1067505[/snapback]​


I ordered mine from them and it was dead.


----------



## iam7617115 (Apr 13, 2005)

Honestly you don't need it. It only took me a week and a half to cycle my tank. I just used those really nice looking goldfish in there and I bought this bottle called Cycle from the LFS and I guess it worked wonders because i saw the nitrite and nitrate spikes in less than a day. And by the end of the week I saw the ammonia go up and down. I just put a few days extra to make sure. You should buy one of those at home water test kits and do tests every single day noted your parameters and put them on the forums. There are so many intelligent and wise p owners on these forums that by staying on here your tank can never go wrong unless you F*** up.


----------

